# Funky smelling chair solution.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I sleep a lot in a recliner and I noticed that it gets a funky smell.

One of my solutions is to spray it lightly with vinegar and let it dry. The vinegar smell disappears as it dries.

I read a tip to get the urine smell out of a mattress and tried it on the chair. (No accidents, honest!)

First, I vacuumed it thoroughly and them sprayed it heavily (not soaking) with vinegar. Then, using rubber gloves, I sprinkled on borax and rubbed it in lightly.

After a few hours in front of a fan, it was dry and I vacuumed all the borax off. 

The chair smells great-all fresh and clean.

I'd advise a color test before using this on colored fabric.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you for this tip. I am going to try it on the sofa as it gets a bit funky from DH taking a nap on it.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ardie, thanks for the info,,my dogs love my chairs....perhaps since you sleep in your recliner a lot, could you place a sheet over it, easy to wash....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, Ardie - I think I'll try this with my favorite pillow.


----------

